# My awsome new flats boat not a microskiff



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

what is it?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Flats & Bay with a Johnson!


nice setup!


L.R.


----------



## blakeg (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks its my baby I have a lowrance gps/fishfinder depth finder on it hydrolic tilt and trim/ jack plate wireless motorguide trolling motor 2 livewells tons of rod holders and dry hatches and crazy lights all over it.


----------



## blakeg (Nov 5, 2007)

Heres another pic of it check it out


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

looks like an action craft.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

nice boat, interesting place for the push pole holder.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

aren't those the boats that claim to do 80mph on the flats?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> looks like an action craft.


How [smiley=1-mmm.gif]
Weedy


----------



## blakeg (Nov 5, 2007)

it goes about 35 with 2 people on it but its rated for up to a 90 hp outboard so I am sure it can haul if I had one on there. Its a super smooth dry ride.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

My brother had the 16 and loved it. His had a 150 ocean runner! It did just over 60 with two men and gear.


----------



## blakeg (Nov 5, 2007)

thats crazy I thought a 90 would be fast


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

> My brother had the 16 and loved it. His had a 150 ocean runner! It did just over 60 with two men and gear.



nothing is better than a flats boat with a 150 on the back of it.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

nothing is better than a flats boat with a 150 on the back of it. 

When he bought his in the mid 90s the 16 footer was rated for a 70! Strong skiff but tippy.


----------



## blakeg (Nov 5, 2007)

This particular boat I have was only made in 2001 and then they switched the company name from flats and bay to famous craft. I just wish the weather would get calmer so i could go out in it..


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

blakeg, 

Can you take some pictures of the push pole mounts please?


----------

